# Miami Florida SSD VPS | 40% OFF SALE | VelociHOST



## Roger (Oct 1, 2014)

*[SIZE=10.5pt]VelociHOST | 40% OFF Limited Time Sale[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=10.5pt]About Us[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10.5pt]:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]VelociHOST provides Virtual Private Servers (VPS) from our Miami, Florida datacenter (Colohouse). Our platform is comprised of high performance, enterprise grade, pure Solid State Drives (SSD), servers and network at the most affordable prices. Our main goal is to satisfy the most demanding customers, looking for reliable, enterprise quality virtual servers supported by the latest generation infrastructure to easily drive your most demanding web sites or applications in the cloud.[/SIZE]

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

[SIZE=10.5pt]We are proud to present our huge *40% recurring discount* on our *SSD-VPS* services to the VPSBoard community.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10.5pt]40% Recurring Discount[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10.5pt]. Use coupon code: [/SIZE]84O6TRBBC8

[SIZE=10.5pt]+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10.5pt]384-KVM[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=10.5pt]-384 MB RAM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-1 CPU Cores Xeon-E5[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-7 GB SSD Drive[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-1 IPv4 Address[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-1 TB Bandwidth[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-1 Gbps uplink[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-Virtualization: KVM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-$4.20/mo. | [/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt]Get it here[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10.5pt]512-KVM[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=10.5pt]-512 MB RAM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-2 CPU Cores Xeon-E5[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-10 GB SSD Drive[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-1 IPv4 Address[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-1 TB Bandwidth[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-1 Gbps uplink[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-Virtualization: KVM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-$6.00/mo. | [/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt]Get it here[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10.5pt]1024-KVM[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=10.5pt]-1024 MB RAM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-4 CPU Cores Xeon-E5[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-20 GB SSD Drive[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-1 IPv4 Address[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-2 TB Bandwidth[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-1 Gbps uplink[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-Virtualization: KVM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-$13.20/mo. | [/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt]Get it here[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10.5pt]2048-KVM[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=10.5pt]-2048 MB RAM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-4 CPU Cores Xeon-E5[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-30 GB SSD Drive[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-1 IPv4 Address[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-3 TB Bandwidth[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-1 Gbps uplink[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-Virtualization: KVM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-$26.40/mo. | [/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt]Get it here[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10.5pt]4096-KVM[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=10.5pt]-4096 MB RAM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-4 CPU Cores Xeon-E5[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-45 GB SSD Drive[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-1 IPv4 Address[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-3 TB Bandwidth[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-1 Gbps uplink[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-Virtualization: KVM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-$51.60/mo. | [/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt]Get it here[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10.5pt]8192-KVM[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=10.5pt]-8192 MB RAM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-4 CPU Cores Xeon-E5[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-80 GB SSD Drive[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-1 IPv4 Address[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-4 TB Bandwidth[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-1 Gbps uplink[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-Virtualization: KVM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-$96.00/mo. | [/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt]Get it here[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10.5pt]See all plans and pricing [/SIZE]**[SIZE=10.5pt]here[/SIZE]**[SIZE=10.5pt].[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=10.5pt]We only use *KVM *for top flexibility, safety and real full virtualization.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10.5pt]VelociHOST VPS features:[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=10.5pt]-*Miami, FL, USA* SSAE 16 and PCI DSS compliant Datacenter.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-*SSD Drives* (pure) on LSI hardware *RAID10*.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-*Intel Xeon E5* CPUs.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-*1Gbps uplink*.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-1 IPv4 address.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-SolusVM Control Panel.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-*Instant provisioning*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-Payment methods: Credit or Debit Cards (Stripe) and Paypal.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-Network Test: http://www.velocihost.net/speedtest.html[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-*14 days MONEY BACK GUARANTEE*.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]-Operating System templates and ISOs: most major Linux distributions and Windows Server trials. If we dont have your OS of choiceneed a custom OS we will upload it for you.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]We can custom build your own plan.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Our *KVM SSD VPS* plans are provisioned on dual CPU of the newest *Intel Xeon E5-2600 *Series Processors – *Pure Samsung SSD* enterprise hardware. If you need a custom plan, we can do it for you too.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10.5pt]Why choose us?[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=10.5pt]Our setup design provides redundant infrastructure to ensure failover –safe- operation from several internet providers, redundant power supply units for every hardware equipment, SSD disk drives on RAID10 arrays, and weekly backups of your VPS. This ensures a robust, reliable and mission critical ready infrastructure.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]We have the best, most expensive, top notch hardware infrastructure of the industry to drive your most intensive applications. We own and operate our own hardware and network infrastructure, meaning greater control over the whole technical and administrative operations. It also translates into rapid and knowledgeable response to clients requests.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10.5pt]Security[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=10.5pt]Your VPS will be hosted in our own enterprise hardware hosted at Colohouse, a SSAE 16 and PCI DSS compliant Miami, FL datacenter that ensures industry leading physical and environmental security for our clients’ complex applications, data and core business.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10.5pt]Weekly Backups[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=10.5pt]We do make backups of your VPS on a weekly basis. Whether you make unexpected changes or an infrastructure disaster strikes, we will always be able to recover your data.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10.5pt]Multilingual Support[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10.5pt]:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]We offer *English *and *Spanish *support.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Get the best, lowest latency from Miami, FL in the USA; one of the top 5 most inter-connected cities in the world.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10.5pt]Contact Us:[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=10.5pt]Email: info[@]velocihost.net[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Twitter: twitter.com/velocihostnet[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Facebook: facebook.com/velocihostnet[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Google+: plus.google.com/104988349311639774892/posts[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Ticket area: www.velocihost.net/clients/contact.php[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Website: www.velocihost.net[/SIZE]


----------

